# Mother In Laws Tongue



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

Can someone please tell me if a mother in laws tonge plant is safe for a crested gecko's viv.


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm not sure because I don't have cresties but mother in law's tongue's scientific name is Sansevieria trifasciata.

If you look up 'sansevieria crested gecko' on google, you will find lots of references stating that it is safe for them


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

RubyTiger said:


> I'm not sure because I don't have cresties but mother in law's tongue's scientific name is Sansevieria trifasciata.
> 
> If you look up 'sansevieria crested gecko' on google, you will find lots of references stating that it is safe for them


Awww, thanks, Ruby, I thought it was safe but I needed confirmation of it.


----------



## bob brown (Mar 15, 2010)

I dont keep them either, i use Sansevieria in a snake viv though, just make sure the leafes and soil are free from pesticides/fertilisers, if you bought it in a shop id wash the leafs a few times before putting it in.
have a look on the "habitat" forum on here, then sub forum planted Vivariums loads of advice on plants there.


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

bob brown said:


> I dont keep them either, i use Sansevieria in a snake viv though, just make sure the leafes and soil are free from pesticides/fertilisers, if you bought it in a shop id wash the leafs a few times before putting it in.
> have a look on the "habitat" forum on here, then sub forum planted Vivariums loads of advice on plants there.


Thanks, Bob, I have washed the leaves and I grow the plant in the substrate. I think I'll take a look at the habitat forum as you suggest. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

I was recommended it by a keeper for when i set my crested enclosure up.
Other recommended plants that i had from a couple of keeper's i contacted included..

Dracaena deremensis
Umbrella Plant
Bromeliads
Pothos (Devils ivy)
Ficus pumila
Peace lily
Muehlenbeckia

Recommended website's selling viv safe plants

Terraworld
Dartfrog
Just Airplants


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

Kimora said:


> I was recommended it by a keeper for when i set my crested enclosure up.
> Other recommended plants that i had from a couple of keeper's i contacted included..
> 
> Dracaena deremensis
> ...


Thanks, Kimora, I'm pleased I can use a Mother In Law's Tongue. My Crestie loves to sit in it, it's reassuring to know it won't hurt him/her.


----------

